# What happens when Eid is on a weekend??



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

hello people,

Just trying to plan my next trip to the UK.

Eid will very likely be on the 27th November (possibility of the 28th November).

This will be a Friday/Saturday.

In terms of Eid falling on a weekend, do we lose out, or are there declared holidays in lieu for the private sector.

If there are, would these likely be on the Wed/Thurs or the Sun/Mon

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If Eid, or any other public holiday, falls on a weekend, then that is usually it. Do not expect days in lieu.

-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> If Eid, or any other public holiday, falls on a weekend, then that is usually it. Do not expect days in lieu.
> 
> -


Thanks for being the bearer of bad news!!

Cheers anyway, it's good to know this, so will probably plan my trip back another time if I'm not gaining a holiday.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

M123 said:


> Thanks for being the bearer of bad news!!
> 
> Cheers anyway, it's good to know this, so will probably plan my trip back another time if I'm not gaining a holiday.





Perhaps ask your employer, as they may be generous.

-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yea, worth a shot (or being shot down). 

Shame really, as I know the UK Xmas/Boxing will fall on a weekend next year so would've been nice to have a similar arrangement here.

Anyway, for all I know by xmas 2010, my time in dubai could go belly up and I'll be enjoying the lieu bank holidays in London


----------

